# EV battery performance and range spreadsheet



## GTWCMT (Jan 22, 2009)

In your spreadsheet you have put a total power required. what is this total for as in relation to? I don’t see a distance (miles/KM)

thanks

I see that this is very general, I took a look at the RPM and the total power, obviously there are many factors, but in general if a motor is running at higher RPM its generally more efficient, but the chart did not change to reflect this possibility


----------



## yarross (Jan 7, 2009)

GTWCMT said:


> In your spreadsheet you have put a total power required. what is this total for as in relation to? I don’t see a distance (miles/KM)


Total power is a value of power required for traction (to keep constant speed) plus extra loads like lights, wipers etc, minus onboard APU power (range extender). This is power, not mileage.
Mileage is under "energy consumption" in Wh/km.



GTWCMT said:


> I see that this is very general, I took a look at the RPM and the total power, obviously there are many factors, but in general if a motor is running at higher RPM its generally more efficient, but the chart did not change to reflect this possibility


I focused myself on battery performance. RPM and torque numbers are at wheels. If you need to calculate powertrain parameters just add gearbox reduction and efficiency and you will obtain motor rpm and power requirements. Then you can use efficiency curves of motor.
If more powertrain analysis is needed, download original version. The author made some calcs for Siemens and Solectria motors and few inverters.


----------

